

What's the Deepest Hole Ever Dug? - Red_Tarsius
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/ask-smithsonian-whats-deepest-hole-ever-dug-180954349/

======
murbard2
Coolest technique for going deep? The self-sinking probe. A big ball of
tungsten filled with radioactive elements that just melts its way down to the
mantle.

[http://www.cmp.caltech.edu/refael/league/radioactive-core-
ea...](http://www.cmp.caltech.edu/refael/league/radioactive-core-earth.pdf)

~~~
nsxwolf
Sounds like that would be a breeze for melting through ice, like on Europa.

~~~
washedup
It's one of the designs being discussed by NASA for a Europa probe, called a
cyrobot:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryobot](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryobot)

------
goombastic
For a moment I thought this was about healthcare.gov version 1.

